# Bosch 4100 & Incra Ibox Questions



## Chumly (Sep 15, 2016)

Good day all ! I was wondering, has anyone used the new Incra Ibox jig for box joints with the Bosch 4100-09 table saw ? Please tell me what you like about it and or don't like about it. I have a fairly recent Bosch 4100-09 table saw. If you don't have a Bosch 4100 , but use the Ibox jig on another brand saw, please let me know about how you like it. Thank You ! George


----------

